# How to remove Thetford seat



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

How do I remove the seat and lid from a Thetford swivel bowl model. There are two pins, but do these move or what?

I am hoping to get a freshen up kit from Johns Cross (lid, cassette and fluid) but if I can't get my lid off, there is little point. 

Any ideas?

Russell


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mine is a C250 and the lid and seat are held on by two internal lugs, to take it off I just push it to one side and lift. If you can see the fixings for yours it may be different, as I say my fixings are not visible being internal, Alan.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell

Edit ...the fitting is shown here:

http://thetford.kpnis.nl/web/show/id=91559/langid=42

under :repair instructions ...hinge pin

Mike


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Thetford toilet lid removal*

Mike - thanks for the link. It does not seem to help though as the first instruction states "remove the lid" - that's the bit I can't do 

Russell

I need to know how to get the lid/seat off first!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russ

Found a pdf there which says

‑ Clean seat and cover. The seat and cover can easily be
removed: Lift the seat and cover assembly and pull the
round pins (inside the assembly) outwards from the
pin holes. After cleaning, replace the seat and cover by
positioning the round pins in front of the pin holes and
push the lid and seat downwards.

It is here under manuals

http://thetford.kpnis.nl/web/show/id=84549/langid=42

Just make sure that you choose the right model :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Thetford toilet lid removal*

Mike - you obviously have a better "knack" with the Thetford website. I have opened the link but cannot find the paragraph you have kindly typed out. Where is that from exactly - eg - page number etc etc.

There is so little access to the pins, even small pliers can't get in there!

Russell


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

There are rounded lugs either side at the hinge. Pull one up and out and the seat and cover come off together.

Alternatively, get blind drunk go to the loo, invariably you'll fall off and the seat comes off with you. :lol: 

Just make sure you got some one to come round in the morning to drag you out and not talk to you for several days after! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Thetford toilet lid removal*

Hi

I have done it. I found it easier with the seat and lid both in the down/closed position, and then grabbed the rear of the seat/lid, pulled and swore a lot.

Cheers

Russell

Mmmm - getting it back on? LOL


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

That sounds the same as mine Russell. I found out how mine came off because Mrs. Eb decided she needed to stand on it for some reason, amazingly the only damage was that it came off, Alan.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Thetford*

Lid is back on!

Russell


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Well Done... sorry I did not get back to you , I was summoned to the garden to do the heavy work !

That job is like lots of others ...easy once you know how :wink: 

Mike


----------

